# Do you bleed with E.D?



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi girls,

I'm now on day 11 pt and nervously approaching the end of the 2ww.  

Normally, on my other 4 IVF cycles, I bled around day 10/11/12.  

However, this time, for the first time ever, I am on oestrogen patches as well as progesterone and am wondering if this could hinder a bleed before the test date?

What have been your experiences with this?  Can I still expect a BFN without any prior bleeding?

Thanks alot girls,
Love Gill xo


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Gill

I don't know the answer to your query but I just wanted to send you loads of     & wish you a BFP in the next few days.

We're off to Madrid today , I'll let you know how it goes @ IVI. 
Take good care & all the best.

xxx


----------



## PurpleChick (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Gill27

You should not bleed while taking estrogen.  

wishing you the very best for a BFP!!!

Babywish - best of luck with your appt too.  I am attending IVI Valencia and find them very good.

PurpleChick


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Gill

Purple chick is right - you should not bleed because of the hormones your are taking.

Wishing you lots of luck and hoping that you get a bfp   

love

Helen
xx


----------

